# 35 gallon saltwater tank?



## NPMIKOLE (Mar 17, 2011)

so i was thinking about doing a salt water tank in my 35 gallon not sure what all will be going in it but was just curious if a 35 would be to small and also how much more it would cost than a freshwater. i know i would have to buy the salt and the sand and special lights but is there anything else besides the fish. lol. i have a penguin 250 thats for a 30 to 55 gallon would that be enough filtration for it? any feedback is appriciated thanks!


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

First thing IS to think about what you want to go in. That dictates where you go from there. it is impossible to answer the question as is. Look around, do a little research and then ask some quantifiable questions we can answer for you. Happy Googling!


----------

